# Anyone know much about this hawthorne



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 22, 2011)

Got it at an estate sale, rides good but pulls a little, Anyone know year or value?  Thanks


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 23, 2011)

It's built by Snyder co., mid 60s if the badge is metal, or later 60s if it's a decal (I can't tell from pics.) Actually, chances are it's mid 60s since it has that particular chainring, as later versions had a 3 spoke design, with holes in each spoke.


----------



## STRAIGHT UP (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a decal and thanks for the info. Adam


----------

